
Self-Driving Cars Have No Place in Racing, NASCAR Fans Say - jonbaer
http://observer.com/2017/01/roborace-nascar-formula-e-michelin-nvidia/
======
salem
Who wouldn't love race car battlebots?

~~~
dpcan
Exactly, as the article says, it wouldn't be about the accomplishments of the
driver and his/her reflexes and abilities, it would be all about the
engineering team, AI, and tech, behind the vehicle! It would be fantastic! But
I can see where it wouldn't really fit into "NASCAR" really, it would be more
of a sport of its own - like you said, battlebots.

